# GS Breeder in Mass area



## pawsh993 (Oct 27, 2015)

Looking for a reputable breeder of GSD in the Mass area with a upcoming litter.


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

need a little more info, what are you looking for, WL or WGSL?


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Second need more info, mainly what your plans are with the dog. Easy home companion, sports, how much time for a pup/dog. 

There is also German Shepherd Rescue of New England, Making a Difference for German Shepherd Dogs in Need | German Shepherd Rescue of New England, a great option. Dogs are thoroughly evaluated and fostered for several weeks before offered for adoption, to know them well and make the most compatible match.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Von Den Brookfields has puppies available I think. New Braintree,Ma. I have one of their pups who is now 18 months old and a terrific pet.
http://www.vondenbrookfields.com/-Puppies-Available-.html


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

As others have said, it would help if you could be more specific about what you are looking for.

I live in Mass. and got a puppy from Olympia kennels in southern NH about a year and a half ago. Mike Pinksten has been breeding and training GSD for many years. My dog has a rock solid temperament. He is neutral around people and gets along well with other dogs. He is very loyal and devoted to our family (he's actually sleeping under my desk as I type this).

Olympia generally has West German Show line dogs. Based on my experience with my puppy, they would not be a good fit for someone who is looking for a serious working dog for sport, personal protection or obedience. My guy does not have a particularly strong food drive or prey drive and generally lacks focus in training. He's good with basic obedience, but lacks the intensity for real work.

So if you want a sport dog or a serious working dog, I'd look elsewhere, but if you want a solid family dog who will be good with other dogs and around people, Olympia might be a good fit.

Finally, although my guy does not have a ton of drive, he's not exactly mellow either. He needs a bunch of exercise and only started settling down in the house a couple of months ago.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

John C. said:


> As others have said, it would help if you could be more specific about what you are looking for.
> 
> I live in Mass. and got a puppy from Olympia kennels in southern NH about a year and a half ago. Mike Pinksten has been breeding and training GSD for many years. My dog has a rock solid temperament. He is neutral around people and gets along well with other dogs. He is very loyal and devoted to our family (he's actually sleeping under my desk as I type this).
> 
> ...


Abandoned thread.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Sad that the OP never came back...

But I'm grateful for John C's post; visited Olympia and corresponded with John privately for more info (which he generously provided). Hoping to be getting a pup from them early 2016.

Though our responses to OPs often seem like wasted time, other readers do benifit from considering your thoughts.

Merry Christmas and a Wonderful New Year to All.
Bruce


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

bbourdon said:


> Sad that the OP never came back...
> 
> But I'm grateful for John C's post; visited Olympia and corresponded with John privately for more info (which he generously provided). Hoping to be getting a pup from them early 2016.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad I could help Bruce. And congratulations on getting a new puppy, I think you'll be very happy.

P.S. I'd be curious to know who the sire and dam are. And of course we all like seeing puppy pictures.


----------

